# Questions, Bawabat al sharq



## wife33

Hi!

We are moving soon from Nordic countries to Abu Dhabi, near Bawabat al Sharq -mall (Baniyas). Could somebody tell what kind of place is it to live with children? And if someone could tell if there are gyms/health clubs near the mall I would really appreciate  (also the prices, facilities of the gyms would be useful). And are there any "groups" in the area where mums and children meet each others?


----------



## busybee2

wife33 said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are moving soon from Nordic countries to Abu Dhabi, near Bawabat al Sharq -mall (Baniyas). Could somebody tell what kind of place is it to live with children? And if someone could tell if there are gyms/health clubs near the mall I would really appreciate  (also the prices, facilities of the gyms would be useful). And are there any "groups" in the area where mums and children meet each others?


r u moving into the villas/apartments next door which is part of the development? at the moment its still all under construction they have built some of the villas and apartments the school and the mall there is plans for sports fields football pitch etc but there is nothing there yet i believe. the area is in baniyas which is very local area. if you are living across the road in kcb then there are more expats etc.


----------



## wife33

Thank you for your answer  Is there somebody who himself is living in the area and could give some information about the place?


----------



## busybee2

wife33 said:


> Thank you for your answer  Is there somebody who himself is living in the area and could give some information about the place?


i dont know of anyone that lives over there... the villas will be uae nationals in them, and from what i see of the apartments its will not be western expats. baniyas is definately not a western expat favourite area.


----------



## nonoa

Yes, it's predominantly a local neighbourhood, with many other Asians/Arabs. The area around Bawabat Al sharq mall is slowly being redeveloped like busybee said. It is near the mafraq-shahama highway, which serves khalifa city B, and Al Reef. Al Reef has many expats, and is getting nicer every year with construction completing and community thriving. If you have a choice, that's a good place to be that is close to Baniyas. Is that where you will be working? No gym at the mall yet but more and more things are opening there. 
You would be almost a half hour away from khalifa city A, which has most of what you need and a good expat community, schools, shops, etc.


----------



## nonoa

And sorry to say the area is a little old, slowly changing, but a little annoying to navigate. I go there mainly for the mall and there are some shops all along the AL AIN highway, which can be useful if you know what you're looking for.


----------



## busybee2

baniyas mall to kca isnt half an hour, its like 5 mins to kcb junction 333 and then another 5 mins to drive through the sand and you are in kca. kcb is where u should look you have 5 mins drive to all the hustle and bustle in kca, there is quite a bit there now (i used to live in kca many moons ago when nothing was there.... people at that point in time would only travel across the 2 bridges with a passport in hand....) but there are banks, small shops, coffee places, schools etc... way too busy for my liking now..... major traffic jams and the like.... i prefer quieter places kcb is still an expat area, but not so squashed and can be only 5 mins from the new baniyas mall, and is right next door to the mafraq hotel and mafraq hospital which is soon to be opening a new one which is "massive" like the largest in the uae i suspect 680 beds..... as long as you have car you can travel. there are small local shops across the highway in shawamekh and also in baniyas. in 2 years time there may be mall around the mall as there are plans for sporty facilities etc, there is the shops in the mall and a small cinema but thats about it for now... across the road is the police station and etisilat office. for swim pool/gym etc mafraq hotel is there.


----------



## busybee2

nonoa said:


> Yes, it's predominantly a local neighbourhood, with many other Asians/Arabs. The area around Bawabat Al sharq mall is slowly being redeveloped like busybee said. It is near the mafraq-shahama highway, which serves khalifa city B, and Al Reef. Al Reef has many expats, and is getting nicer every year with construction completing and community thriving. If you have a choice, that's a good place to be that is close to Baniyas. Is that where you will be working? No gym at the mall yet but more and more things are opening there.
> You would be almost a half hour away from khalifa city A, which has most of what you need and a good expat community, schools, shops, etc.


mafraq and shawamekh... shahama is much further up the road, on the way to al reef.


----------



## nonoa

busybee2 said:


> mafraq and shawamekh... shahama is much further up the road, on the way to al reef.



Yes because it reaches all the way to Shahama where it merges with the road to Abu Dhabi from Dubai.

Shawamekh, Shamkha are the two neighbourhoods in the same area as Baniyas across from the Mafraq/Khalifa City B area.


----------



## busybee2

dont forget fahal too..... i know all the areas in abu dhabi, my friends ring me up and call me their human gps when they get lost..... my hubs has been involved in alot of the infrastructure of abu dhabi over time here. yeh know channel st from abu dhabi to bahia/old/new shahama and rahba and onwards to dxb.


----------



## busybee2

there is also a new compound which has taken ages to be completed, hydra properties, u know the one that was on the telly etc.


----------



## wife33

Thank you all for the answers!  We do not have a choise to decide where we want to live because the company gives us an apartment. So we just have to adjust  And buy a car so that we can see also something else while living there...


----------



## Smitha Pillai

Hi ,

I moved from the UK and live in one of the villas behind Bawabat al Sharq. I have 2 boys and the elder one goes to GEMS Cambridge close by. I am also looking for some good gyms/health clubs around here with some group exercise programs like Zumba class etc. Any inputs would be really helpful. Also looking for a good beauty parlour too.Thank you all.


----------



## wife33

Smitha Pillai said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I moved from the UK and live in one of the villas behind Bawabat al Sharq. I have 2 boys and the elder one goes to GEMS Cambridge close by. I am also looking for some good gyms/health clubs around here with some group exercise programs like Zumba class etc. Any inputs would be really helpful. Also looking for a good beauty parlour too.Thank you all.


Hi!

We live in a apartment building next to the mall. i don´t think there is gym near which offers classes. We have a membership to Mafraq hotel because the gym there is enough for us and our daughter can go swimming at the same time There are some places for women in Baniyas (quite expensive), which offer classes. One is behind the villas you are living (a big brown villa, fitness center or something like that). 
I have visited both beauty salons which are in the mall for manicure and pedicure. Both are ok


----------



## Stu86

I am considering moving to this area, I have spoke to a few property agents and all of them are pointing me to this complex...

Can anyone tell me how much further a long they are with their construction and will there be a gym once its all finished?


----------



## hollyf29

Hello - any update on this area in 2018?? I have a teaching job in Al Shamkha and accommodation is here right next to the mall. I'm coming from New Zealand by myself (female) and hoping to get a bit of knowledge about the area? Thanks


----------

